# Distraction and control work with Creasy



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

From March time frame this year. Heeling a bit sloppy but boy loves to work and has a great attitude. What do you think?
http://youtu.be/vdzSX20Jm8I


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Yay! Looks like he's having fun! You two look great together!


----------



## Tratkins (Feb 15, 2014)

Amazing! Love watching that focus!!!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Looks good. He is a big dog!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

He's one big boy  Nice work.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone, yes he is a big boy yet pretty agile at the same time!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

No worries about coming back to you from an escape bite for a ball Faisal? Do you guys do a lot of that? No problems with their guarding? I've never seen that.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Steve Strom said:


> No worries about coming back to you from an escape bite for a ball Faisal? Do you guys do a lot of that? No problems with their guarding? I've never seen that.


No worries at all Steve. He does not come back on his own, only obeying recall from me. We balance reward from me and helper, 90% of what I see only helper gives reward and those dogs cannot be controlled without serious corrections. Not my cup o tea.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Packen said:


> No worries at all Steve. He does not come back on his own, only obeying recall from me. We balance reward from me and helper, 90% of what I see only helper gives reward and those dogs cannot be controlled without serious corrections. Not my cup o tea.


:thumbup:

Training smarter, not harder.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Steve, the guard and B&H are pretty strong with this dog, we were not training those when the vid was taken so your question is good.

I trained my older dog to IPO3 with totally different methods, now using totally different approach with younger dog! He starts trailing this year in winter and should be IPO3 by next winter. I think to grow as a trainer one needs to have a pretty diverse tool kit and that is my goal. The success metric is results, no verbal explanations.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

GatorDog said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Training smarter, not harder.


Thanks GatorDog


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I'll be curious to see how it turns out Faisal. I kinda followed along as you went from puppy to IPO3 with Gnash. I'll keep an eye out for Creasy videos.


----------

